# Window Glass Question



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Is the rear 1/4 glass the same between the coupe and convertable models in '68?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

nothing after 3 days? :confused


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

xcmac26 said:


> nothing after 3 days? :confused


Well, I guess I could pull mine out and have my buddy pull his out of his vert and compare the two.... Not...... :lol: Sorry Steve, can't help you on this one..... Maybe someone can chime in on other years? If they were all the same(or different) on other years, there's a good chance it would be the same scenario for '68.... Just a thought.....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

NO. I just researched a few reproduction glass sites and the convert windows are taller to make up for the difference in roof. You NEED a convert glass....
Good news is ALL 68-72 GM A body glass is the same. Many models to choose from.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> NO. I just researched a few reproduction glass sites and the convert windows are taller to make up for the difference in roof. You NEED a convert glass....


There ya go... I was trying to do the same thing by looking thru catalogs, but couldn'rt find any quarter glass. Only looked thru a couple. Good job Mitch....


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ahhhhhh crap. :willy:

Thanks for the tip Mitch.


----------

